# Just Back From Seeing A Show!



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Just got home from seeing Sleater-Kinney for the 10th time and it was awesome! Asked my friend who I only get together with like 2 times a year to go with me. Did a pretty good job of talking too if I do say so myself  Was able to sneak my recorder in by uh stuffing it down my pants.. only place security doesn't check.. and didn't care that I prolly looked like a perv getting it out once we were inside hehe I drove in SF and didn't crash or anything this time!! Well ok we were lost for like 30 min trying to get back to the freeway but I didn't freak out so yay me! Even talked to the guy sitting next to me a lil which is sooo not like me. I love shows.. only time I can go all crazy and free. Was bouncing and singing in my seat the whole time not caring who saw me hehe Now I can't wait for monday night to do it all again.. just being by myself front stage that time :banana


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

That's great!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool, sounds like you had fun! :lol


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## JaeJae (Jun 5, 2005)

Good Job!!!!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Good for you! I felt the same when I saw Radiohead last year. I just totally let loose and even made a friend (who I'm still in touch with).

I wish S-K would come here. Carrie is the hotness. :nw


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I think Carries hottness is the reason none of my pics turned out.. my cam didn't know how to handle it all :lol


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

:lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

> awesome so you bootlegged the show!


Tried I should say.. something always goes wrong when I try recording S-K shows. I got an hour and half of nothingness :lol Oh well there's always tonight!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok so double posting but I don't care!! Just got home from the Santa Cruz show and it was more than awesome!!! Went by myself even and didn't get too nervous driving down there. Was just getting anxious until the show started then I was dancing and bouncing like mad!! Man I love the Santa Cruz crowds!! They're so wild and crazy!! Carrie said we were the most enthusiastic crowd of the tour by far :lol Took 50 pics this time so I'm hoping at least one will turn out :lol Now that I've survived I'm thinking I can go to more shows myself.. there's like always ones going on I wanna go to but I get too scared to go myself 

:banana <--- Me tonight :lol


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> Cool, sounds like you had fun!


GG old person from SAS!

Damn you are here since the start!


----------

